# Moving multiple similar named files



## pasc (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a folder that contains multiple files like this:



> 1 AM.mp3
> 1 PM.mp3
> 10 AM.mp3
> 10 PM.mp3


I want to move all these files that have "AM" in them to a subdir called "AM".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

```
md am
move *am.mp3 am
```


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sure! You get all the easy questions to answer while I was on vacation.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Good to see you back fit and healthy


----------

